# MLG verified as a scammer



## CG (Aug 1, 2014)

Motherfuckers ran off with a lot of money. Supposedly MLG and Thebonemann aka bonez were the same person. Their sub forums Were removed from both here and asf. 

The only recourse is for mods to ip addresses for logins from MLG and bonez. 

So, mods, what are you gonna do? Or can admins only see this?


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Motherfuckers ran off with a lot of money. Supposedly MLG and Thebonemann aka bonez were the same person. Their sub forums Were removed from both here and asf.
> 
> The only recourse is for mods to ip addresses for logins from MLG and bonez.
> 
> So, mods, what are you gonna do? Or can admins only see this?



Seems like a fair request...


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 1, 2014)

I thought we were all bros....guess not.  I gues now instead of bros before hoes it's greenbacks before bros or something...or...bank before bros.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

What would stop him from setting up another shop, screen name and hosing us again?   That's my concern with anyone..


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2014)

mi1972 said:


> what would stop him from setting up another shop, screen name and hosing us again?   That's my concern with anyone..



bingo


----------



## cube789 (Aug 1, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> In for twistedgo's "I can't believe it" reply.



& "duh... I don't understand"


----------



## independent (Aug 1, 2014)

I actually got my pack yesterday.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

Really?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Aug 1, 2014)

Moe I is fucking with u..it's what he does...

Everyone's watching it pretty acutely on asf..i imagine mods on imf are as well


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

Darn, I had a stirring in my loins for a second...


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2014)

God, do I need to log in to asf?


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 1, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I actually got my pack yesterday.



lol. Me too


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

I asked for my money back and it came in today...  yippee


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2014)

Fuck you's guys


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 1, 2014)

we should all be suspicious of accounts that only function for repping


----------



## SheriV (Aug 1, 2014)

spit it out..whos accounts only function for repping?


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

I think he is talking about the boner man...


----------



## independent (Aug 1, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I actually did.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 1, 2014)

SheriV said:


> spit it out..whos accounts only function for repping?


ummm...lots of people


----------



## SFW (Aug 1, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Fuck you's guys


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2014)

sfw said:


>



no gears for you


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ummm...lots of people



Like 80% of reps lol

You should have a certain amount of time here before you can rep


----------



## SheriV (Aug 1, 2014)

pfffffff..pfffftpfttt pfffffffff


----------



## SheriV (Aug 1, 2014)

what if the reps came with the lab?


----------



## independent (Aug 1, 2014)

Does anyone see a problem with the mlg gear i got quality wise? I dont want to be pinning underdosed crap.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

I think my batch was underdosed. But have no proof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 1, 2014)

Who had a bigger cawk cgrant or SFW?


----------



## SFW (Aug 1, 2014)

Hes gonna have to pct now...and will be flaccid. So by comparison, i will be bigger.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 2, 2014)

Whoever pins the most tren in the next 15 min has the biggest dong


----------



## ROID (Aug 2, 2014)

Uh oh....

Someone let the dawgs out.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Watson (Aug 2, 2014)

i propose SheriV posts her titties ASAP to help the guys who lost $ get on with life.....Belle also cause i think she could be one of the hottest on IML


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 2, 2014)

That would make me feel better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Aug 2, 2014)

SFW said:


> Hes gonna have to pct now...and will be flaccid. So by comparison, i will be bigger.



Foh you know I don't pct, I just stop cold turkey till I get moar gears


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 2, 2014)

SheriV said:


> spit it out..whos accounts only function for repping?


Z reps.....or they show up when I post bloodwork to call me a scammer....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 2, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Z reps.....or they show up when I post bloodwork to call me a scammer....



The z army of gimmicks? How's that fake airborne arsehole? An actual vet told me that guys credentials are FOS.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 2, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> The z army of gimmicks? How's that fake airborne arsehole? An actual vet told me that guys credentials are FOS.


You mean the guy who copied over his log from another site? One of my gimmicks told me just had blooodwork done....he's on prop I believe.

I also heard they are testing a new batch of ep cyp...not the enan or sust....

I wonder when they will test the actual products that I did....


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 2, 2014)

I honestly have not met one person that went to the war or in the military in general, that is on the level.  The army takes liars and theives and teaches them discipline, and proficiency with a gun.  All the dudes I know came out worse.  Now they are all puffed up fake ass, liars, thieves.... and gamblers.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 2, 2014)

I should copy over my Z log to other forums


----------



## bushmaster (Aug 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I honestly have not met one person that went to the war or in the military in general, that is on the level.  The army takes liars and theives and teaches them discipline, and proficiency with a gun.  All the dudes I know came out worse.  Now they are all puffed up fake ass, liars, thieves.... and gamblers.


Not at all true but most of us are scarred from fighting this countries battles that no one else has the balls to fight. Do a few years in a combat zone and tell me how normal you would be.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I honestly have not met one person that went to the war or in the military in general, that is on the level.  The army takes liars and theives and teaches them discipline, and proficiency with a gun.  All the dudes I know came out worse.  Now they are all puffed up fake ass, liars, thieves.... and gamblers.


I kinda hate you a little bit right now.
I'm a vet. My husband is is a vet and he and I spend a fair amount of time helping other vets locally through the tangled mess of the VA. 
Eat a bowl of dicks.


----------



## jewc75 (Aug 2, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Not at all true but most of us are scarred from fighting this countries battles that no one else has the balls to fight. Do a few years in a combat zone and tell me how normal you would be.





SheriV said:


> I kinda hate you a little bit right now.
> I'm a vet. My husband is is a vet and he and I spend a fair amount of time helping other vets locally through the tangled mess of the VA.
> Eat a bowl of dicks.



Repd
Thank you my brother and sister.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I honestly have not met one person that went to the war or in the military in general, that is on the level.  The army takes liars and theives and teaches them discipline, and proficiency with a gun.  All the dudes I know came out worse.  Now they are all puffed up fake ass, liars, thieves.... and gamblers.


The best, most influential people that mentored me served or were active duty with me. It's my assumption that its the people you surround yourself with which says more about your character.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 2, 2014)

Just my personal experience.  The marines I've met have been 10x better though. The army guys I've met are all fucked up.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 2, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> The best, most influential people that mentored me served or were active duty with me. It's my assumption that its the people you surround yourself with which says more about your character.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm army..hubs is army.
Anything else you'd like to add?


----------



## jewc75 (Aug 2, 2014)

Im Army


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 2, 2014)

Have a nice day.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Just my personal experience.  The marines I've met have been 10x better though. The army guys I've met are all fucked up.


And keep digging....


SheriV said:


> I'm army..hubs is army.
> Anything else you'd like to add?


And digging. ..


jewc75 said:


> Im Army


And digging....


raysd21 said:


> I love the Military.  Have a nice day.


Wow, way to redeem yourself


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm not arguing with people about my personal experiences I've had with people.  My personal experience.  So you can just sit there and be offended.  I've dug nothing and need redemption for 0.  I've met a bunch of shit heads.  I don't trust them.  End of story...


----------



## Oldschool (Aug 2, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Not at all true but most of us are scarred from fighting this countries battles that no one else has the balls to fight. Do a few years in a combat zone and tell me how normal you would be.


And deal with being spit on and called a baby killer when you come home...


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I've met a bunch of shit heads.  I don't trust them.  End of story...



I kinda hate you a little bit right now.
I'm a shit head. I spend a fair amount of time helping other shit heads locally. 
Eat a bowl of dicks.


----------



## jewc75 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ray you cant generalize every person in the military into one group. Im not offended, i actually feel sorry for you. We arent all douchebags.


----------



## bushmaster (Aug 2, 2014)

jewc75 said:


> Ray you cant generalize every person in the military into one group. Im not offended, i actually feel sorry for you. We arent all douchebags.


I am but I am just living up to Rays stereotype.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 2, 2014)

jewc75 said:


> Ray you cant generalize every person in the military into one group. Im not offended, i actually feel sorry for you. We arent all douchebags.



You sound offended to me.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I honestly have not met one person that went to the war or in the military in general, that is on the level.  The army takes liars and theives and teaches them discipline, and proficiency with a gun.  All the dudes I know came out worse.  Now they are all puffed up fake ass, liars, thieves.... and gamblers.



I forgot drug dealers sorry.  But I will let that one slide being in the forum that we are in.  Have a nice night!


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2014)

its the company you keep, its my conclusion that raysd21 hangs around with losers so in that circle will be some ex-military losers as well. therefore raysd21 is a loser for his friends have losers for friends as well.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 2, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> its the company you keep, its my conclusion that raysd21 hangs around with losers so in that circle will be some ex-military losers as well. therefore raysd21 is a loser for his friends have losers for friends as well.



You sound like one of those shitheads I was talking about.  I don't keep company like you bro.  Puffed up talking shit over the internet.  You're a joke.  My stereotyping is dead on in this case.  Keep proving me right....bro..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 2, 2014)

omg im so offended blah blah....im this and you don't like this blah blah....who gives a shit


----------



## GearHead40 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah don't get your panties in a bunch it's Saturday night.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You sound like one of those shitheads I was talking about.  I don't keep company like you bro.  Puffed up talking shit over the internet.  You're a joke.  My stereotyping is dead on in this case.  Keep proving me right....bro..


heres some puffed up internet shit talking negs


----------



## ROID (Aug 3, 2014)

You jive turkeys don't know anything. You wanna see pain and suffering join the neighborhood watch.  

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 3, 2014)

i heard that the Pros use Protein shakes, could be the path to new growth. sent from the Sistership


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 3, 2014)

When did MLG dissappear? Didn't he have colored tabs for his orals? 

http://romanoroberts.com.mx/steroid-bust-in-texas-11-people-arrested/


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 3, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> heres some puffed up internet shit talking negs



The only thing worse than a white, racist, elitist, wannabe alpha male....is one brainwashed by the government.  Have a nice day.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 3, 2014)

Heres an example video of the puffed up military idiots I'm talkin about.  Someone else can copy and paste the embedded video for me thanks.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/LBzCJ3kBgbQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## dckc111712 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah he fucked me to


----------



## dckc111712 (Aug 4, 2014)

Rat bastard


----------



## dckc111712 (Aug 4, 2014)

Cock sucker


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> When did MLG dissappear? Didn't he have colored tabs for his orals?
> 
> http://romanoroberts.com.mx/steroid-bust-in-texas-11-people-arrested/



Nah, mlg used caps, not pressed tabs


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh ok


----------



## CG (Aug 4, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Heres an example video of the puffed up military idiots I'm talkin about.  Someone else can copy and paste the embedded video for me thanks.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/LBzCJ3kBgbQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I can't determine who is a bigger douche..


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 5, 2014)

I still have a bottle of mlg deca from two years ago.I think the tren e I used at the time was ok.Have they always sucked or did they just bail with everyones money?


----------



## independent (Aug 5, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> I still have a bottle of mlg deca from two years ago.I think the tren e I used at the time was ok.Have they always sucked or did they just bail with everyones money?



Speaking of scammers


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 5, 2014)

I never scammed anyone ever.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 5, 2014)

you are all scammers


----------



## Jaws55 (Aug 5, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You sound like one of those shitheads I was talking about.  I don't keep company like you bro.  Puffed up talking shit over the internet.  You're a joke.  My stereotyping is dead on in this case.  Keep proving me right....bro..



All I hear is the wambulance right now...


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 5, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> The z army of gimmicks? How's that fake airborne arsehole? An actual vet told me that guys credentials are FOS.



I had to lol


----------



## futureMrO (Aug 6, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does anyone see a problem with the mlg gear i got quality wise? I dont want to be pinning underdosed crap.


it will make you grow giant hairy nipples on your ball sack 
true story


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 6, 2014)

I guess I will use the deca to oil my hinges


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 6, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> I guess I will use the deca to oil my hinges


Send it to me, my hinges just squeaked....no really my joints are aching like a beootttccchhh!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 6, 2014)

I will sell it to some fag at my gym.150.00


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 8, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> I never scammed anyone ever.





rambo99 said:


> Send it to me, my hinges just squeaked....no really my joints are aching like a beootttccchhh!!!





OTG85 said:


> I will sell it to some fag at my gym.150.00



If you knowingly sell crap gear at exorbitant prices..... you might be a scammer GICH


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 9, 2014)

Lol at I never scammed anyone then explains how he will scam someone, cmon bro just send me the deca....


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have some leftover MLG gear from a year or two ago and it was legit.  But yours probably isn't.  Send it to me for proper disposal


----------



## independent (Aug 13, 2014)

I just had another pack drop from mlg. Looks like hes gonna take care of everybody.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 13, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just had another pack drop from mlg. Looks like hes gonna take care of everybody.



Or maybe just the mods?  Hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 13, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> I just had another pack drop from mlg. Looks like hes gonna take care of everybody.



Cool, at least some are getting Td's.


----------



## independent (Aug 13, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Or maybe just the mods?  Hmmmmmmmm...



Probably because it was free.


----------



## CG (Aug 13, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Probably because it was free.



Foh nigga how long did you wait? It's been 5 weeks for me


----------



## independent (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine only took 6 days.


----------



## CG (Aug 13, 2014)

This is fucking bullshit. Fucking selective scammer


----------



## cube789 (Aug 14, 2014)

you guys should get on wp's expired gear offer 
dude is so desperate to get rid of them he's selling them at full price with free shipping 
this is mad deal for 1 lucky guy ! 
:tosser:


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2014)

MLG sent me all his gear. DRSE members PM me for freebies.


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 14, 2014)

cube789 said:


> you guys should get on wp's expired gear offer
> dude is so desperate to get rid of them he's selling them at full price with free shipping
> this is mad deal for 1 lucky guy !
> :tosser:


----------



## independent (Aug 14, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> This is fucking bullshit. Fucking selective scammer



Yoir pack is gonne drop. Hes got these nice 20ml vials now too.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 14, 2014)

Uncool bigmoe.  Dont get hopes up


----------



## CG (Aug 14, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## independent (Aug 14, 2014)

Cgrant said:


> Pics or it didn't happen



Sent you pics.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 14, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> Sent you pics.



cock pics


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 14, 2014)

Sum bitch


----------



## jpajarilo (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought their gear was junk and underdosed. I didn't even finished it.


----------



## CG (Aug 17, 2014)

He tells no lie


----------

